# Harz Mountains



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I intend taking us to the Harz on Tuesday, its only about 3-4 hours from us, depending on which part.

Has anyone any good stopping places to tell about ?

It used to be a busy place with people from Hannover, but the last time we went, 4 years ago, hotels had closed or were closing down.

Looking for stellplatz and other wild places if you know of any.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a winter dauerplatz there many moons ago but on recent visits haven't used any stellplatze. 
If you haven't got the 'Bord Atlas' try the Wohnmobil forum.

https://www.wohnmobilforum.de/kategorien.php

In this day and age far flung hot spots get closer and closer so the mini mountains of the Harz just can't compete. Sad really:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have stopped for the night outside an aeroplane museum, bit like Duxford but not as big.
It's been the worst journey for ages because we came on the motorway, overtaking the lorries all the way.
We are parked near a plane called Clipper, Brandenburgh (where we live) It's way off the main road so hopefully we will have a quiet night. When we get into the Harz propped I will take some nice photos for you. :grin2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We travelled through the Harz mountains in 2008 and found a few places to stop in that region especially Quedlinberg where there was permitted motorhome overnight parking in the town.
There was a stellplatz in Wernigerode but had a funfair on it!

Here's the relevant page from our website

http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/germany_08_2.htm

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Fings ain't what they used to be and probably our taste has changed over the years.
We are on our way home, it was also probably the wrong time of year, no green tree's, everywhere dirty and litter everywhere even at the place we stopped last night, which was not quite from 4 am when work traffic started passing on a very bumpy old DDR road.
Today's weather was awful, rain and no sun, if we had stayed at home it was sunny. Tomorrow we will be home.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Fings ain't what they used to be and probably our taste has changed over the years.
> We are on our way home, it was also probably the wrong time of year, no green tree's, everywhere dirty and litter everywhere even at the place we stopped last night, which was not quite from 4 am when work traffic started passing on a very bumpy old DDR road.
> Today's weather was awful, rain and no sun, if we had stayed at home it was sunny. Tomorrow we will be home.


Jan

So sorry that your first trip out was a bit of a failure, after waiting so long to get going.

I hope it was only the weathet/time of year etc. and not any physical problems either of you suffered.

Could you try one more night on the way home, epecially if you run into better weather? Then the rainbows may shine and you could have another 1-2 days.

If not, Safe Home.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*We are home*

Came home via the ferry :grin2: but it didn't take 2 + hours. about 5 minutes from arrival at the port to getting off the other side. No rabis check for Motley :grin2:

The Stellplatz in Zerbst was very nicely laid out, but in a terrible location. The bord atlas said it was a quiet location  right next to a school and between 2 roads. It was quiet until 3 am when another camper arrived, I hardly slept because then the lorries were rattling past from 3.30 am the children started arriving at 7 am for school. Dogs allowed, but no where to take them for you know what.
I couldn´t wait to get going this morning. We had planned the route home which was a complete waste of time, there were at least 4 diversions of at least 20 km. each out of our way, we got so fed up we eventually took the motorway home. The Germans have no idea about traffic management, total road closure is all they know, think of all the extra CO2 emission they are creating.

Postimage.org is not working so I have to put thumb nail photos on here.
The aeroplane is now restaurant at the museum, we didn't look at the museum, but you can if you like :grin2:
Strange, we live in Brandenburg and they have a plane named Brandenburg as the restaurant.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’re getting a bit worried Jan 

The weather plays such an important part as we get older 

Poor weather, wet dog , wet us 

And a miserable day

Because we can’t leave him for long

We can’t walk far 

So the bit we can walk is given to him 

He needs a walk 

And then we are trapped in the MH 

Unless it’s fine and sunny and we can have a BBQ outside 

Maybe meet others 

But even then 

Is a three thousand mile trip

To areas we can hardly walk too , to areas we don’t see, worth it ?

We are no longer sure 

Sandra


----------

